# nicht alle eintraege anzeigen lassen



## logic:iterate (17. Mai 2006)

hi,
momentan zeigt meine schleife folgendes an:



> Accession Code  	        Name of Protein  	              Peptide Sequence  	Length of Peptide Seq  	Start in Protein  	Length of Protein
> gb|AAX33375.1| 	RH43429p [Drosophila melanogaster] 	WRWSRWRR 	               8 	                               38 	                 124
> gb|AAX33375.1| 	RH43429p [Drosophila melanogaster] 	RWRRWRR 	                 7 	                                42 	                   124
> gb|AAX33375.1| 	RH43429p [Drosophila melanogaster] 	RWRRWSR 	                  7 	                                 45 	                     124
> gb|AAX33375.1| 	RH43429p [Drosophila melanogaster] 	RWRRWWR 	                 7 	                                 33 	                    124



ich will erreichen, das er mir den eintrag Accession Code, Name of Protein und Length of Protein nur einmal anzeigt, alles andere aber schon...

sollte dann so aussehen:



> Accession Code  	        Name of Protein  	              Peptide Sequence  	Length of Peptide Seq  	Start in Protein  	Length of Protein
> gb|AAX33375.1| 	RH43429p [Drosophila melanogaster] 	WRWSRWRR 	               8 	                               38 	                 124
> RWRRWRR 	                 7 	                                42
> RWRRWSR 	                  7 	                                 45
> RWRRWWR 	                 7 	                                 33


----------



## paidopoieo (17. Mai 2006)

hab da benutzername und titel etwas verwechselt  :wink:


----------



## paidopoieo (17. Mai 2006)

```
<logic:iterate name="proteinPeptideForm" property="protPeptSet" id="proPep">
	<tr>
		<%-- peptide informations --%>
		
		<td><bean:write name="proPep" property="accession_code" /></td>
		<td><bean:write name="proPep" property="name_of_protein" /></td>
		<td><bean:write name="proPep" property="peptide_seq" /></td>
		<td><bean:write name="proPep" property="length_of_peptideseq" /></td>
		<td><bean:write name="proPep" property="startpos_in_proteinseq" /></td>
		<td><bean:write name="proPep" property="length_of_protein" /></td>
		
		
		
	</tr>
	</logic:iterate> 
	<%-- end interate --%>
```


----------



## Guest (17. Mai 2006)

so - oder so ähnlich...


```
<logic:iterate name="proteinPeptideForm" property="protPeptSet" id="proPep" indexId="index"> 
   <tr> 
      <%-- peptide informations --%> 
       
      <td>
      <logic:equal name="index" value="0">
      <bean:write name="proPep" property="accession_code" />
      </logic:equal>
      </td> 
      <td>
      <logic:equal name="index" value="0">
      <bean:write name="proPep" property="name_of_protein" />
      </logic:equal>
      </td> 
      <td><bean:write name="proPep" property="peptide_seq" /></td> 
      <td><bean:write name="proPep" property="length_of_peptideseq" /></td> 
      <td><bean:write name="proPep" property="startpos_in_proteinseq" /></td> 
      <td><bean:write name="proPep" property="length_of_protein" /></td> 
   </tr> 
   </logic:iterate>
```


----------

